# Millionaire Boy Racers



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Anybody watching, Channel 4. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Yeah, as the saying goes, Money can't buy good taste!!!


----------



## scottishloveknot (Feb 8, 2009)

yeah bunch of bellends driving about streets like that!! do that in my estate and im sure it wouldnt just be a petition going about!!


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Im jealous


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Loved gtr 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

How spoil an Avenator in one swoop. paint it matt black.

It should be this colour so much better


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hilly10 said:


> How spoil an Avenator in one swoop. paint it matt black.
> 
> It should be this colour so much better


Or Yellow 8)


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Just waiting for you to say that Andy :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hilly10 said:


> Just waiting for you to say that Andy :lol:


Glad not to disappoint


----------



## Teighto (Aug 10, 2008)

Just watched on 4od some awesome cars  too much money !


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Great cars, shame about the irresponsible drivers.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

j8keith said:


> Great cars, shame about the irresponsible drivers.


+1 total cocks driving them


----------



## jdmave (Sep 3, 2006)

Dam, Missed it so will have to go see if i can get it on catch up...


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Amazes me how if we went to Saudi etc and misbehaved in this fashion we'd probably get beheaded yet they take the liberties to do it here and blame the police for unfair prosecution when they get stopped.

I've been to Dubai and would never dream of 'testing' their legal system.


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

But yes, amazing cars nonetheless.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hilly10 said:


> How spoil an Avenator in one swoop. paint it matt black.
> 
> It should be this colour so much better


That is beautiful. Me. California. Blond hitchhiker. Cameltoe. Heaven.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

wow...read about this on the bmw forum and PH....

quite different views on here.... [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

To be honest, The Arabs mostly came across as decent enough people, apart from some predictably dodgy colour choices. The Central London residents on the other hand seemed determined to portray themselves as a bunch of self-centered, stuffy public school twits, spouting what was mostly just thinly veiled racism.

It's hard to condone the speeds they were driving at in the busy pedestrian areas, but apart from that, it just looked like a nice way to get a look at a load of very rare cars.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Spandex said:


> To be honest, The Arabs mostly came across as decent enough people, apart from some predictably dodgy colour choices. The Central London residents on the other hand seemed determined to portray themselves as a bunch of self-centered, stuffy public school twits, spouting what was mostly just thinly veiled racism.
> 
> It's hard to condone the speeds they were driving at in the busy pedestrian areas, but apart from that, it just looked like a nice way to get a look at a load of very rare cars.


Haven't seen this yet have sky+ it but what you have to remember it the press inc TV will show you exactly what they want you to see


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I watched it, the only comment i will make is the drivers seem to be doing nothing more/less than any of the forums members on most boards. They like their cars - most seem to have much better taste than most in terms of mods than the majority of members here (ok a few strange colours). I wager most people on here would and do, do the same in their own way (the showing off....)

The speed was silly and for the residents i'm sure living with it is hell - which the police need to sort.

While most are lambasting them, i wager - they'd ALL trade in their kabab shop jobs and swap places with them, no doubt doing the same antics if given even a small chance.


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

I watched it on 4od as well, it really reminded me of all the boy racers I used to see when I was living in town center few years ago. I know the noise levels aren't quite the same when comparing supercars and very loud DVs, but as our house was Victorian and had no double glazing it used to really drive me nuts, every Friday night till 2AM they go round and round, don't know, at least the Arabs are bringing something to the economy :?

Personally I can't really blame the youngsters for wanting to have as much fun as possible before they end up in arranged marriages.


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

What concerned me the most was how anybody could name their child panda!!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

stortford said:


> What concerned me the most was how anybody could name their child panda!!


Must be quite un-bearable for her. :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Struck me how much was (petrolhead) noise related and NOT speed related. Lets face it the guy on the bike kept up OK.

BTW - was that JampoTT in the RS6?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> I watched it, the only comment i will make is they drivers seem to be doing nothing more/less than any of the forums members on most boards. They like their cars - most seem to have much better taste than most in terms of mods than the majority of members here (ok a few strange colours). I wage most on here would and do, do the same in their own way (the showing off....)
> 
> The speed was silly and for the residents i'm sure living with it is hell - which the police need to sort.
> 
> While most are lambasting them, i wager - they'd ALL trade in their kabab shop jobs and swap places with them, no doubt doing the same antics if given even a small chance.


+1, totally agree.

If anyone on here can say (lie) they've never revved their engine near a group of people (ladies) or had a little play on the streets then fair enough you can pass judgement, but given many have modified their cars to include aftermarket zorsts, i hazard a guess you can't.

We've all seen stupid driving & you don't need to own a supercar to do that.Worst driving i saw on this programme was the GT-R driver drifting next to Harrods (very busy section of road), however at the time he did it the road looked very clear & he did appear to control it well.

I enjoyed the programme & would swap the wife for that Lambo Aventador in a heartbeat :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoyed the programme & would swap the wife for that Lambo Aventador in a heartbeat :lol:


She said she would swap you for a push bike :wink: :lol:


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

Here on HD if anyone missed it


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Someone's missing a business opportunity here

Lots of wealthy people want to come here to London with their expensive cars, so much so that they hardly blink an eye at the costs involved, but they also want the luxury lifestyle as well whilst they are here over the summer

Could be a nice little business organising the import of the cars, getting the cars transported out to various race tracks around the country, and flying the owners around the country in luxury to the various racetracks for days out, and laying on entertainment for the owners when they tire of the cars


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks for posting that link now I know what all the fuss ia about , but honestly I could only watch a little bit of it ,,,,, yawn yawn ,,,, that jason character , what a crashing bore , I would rather listen to a Lambo or whatever than that ya ya waffling on !!!!!!!ha ha , the ya yas don't like it now they got abit of competitionn down knightsbridge way ,,,, ya ya , ha ha


----------



## TTYL (Jan 7, 2013)

Ikon66 said:


> Yeah, as the saying goes, Money can't buy good taste!!!


True words, brother!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I dont know why they just dont hire supercars over here rather than flying them over. :? At least if they t are hired they would have the correct number plates and insurance to drive them. Would love a aventador !! 8)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

TTYL said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, as the saying goes, Money can't buy good taste!!!
> ...


Now what is bad taste about Lambos ferraris porsches and all the other supercars


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

roddy said:


> TTYL said:
> 
> 
> > Ikon66 said:
> ...


non, but some of the colours / wraps were just [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Canis (Sep 5, 2012)

phope said:


> Someone's missing a business opportunity here
> 
> Lots of wealthy people want to come here to London with their expensive cars, so much so that they hardly blink an eye at the costs involved, but they also want the luxury lifestyle as well whilst they are here over the summer
> 
> Could be a nice little business organising the import of the cars, getting the cars transported out to various race tracks around the country, and flying the owners around the country in luxury to the various racetracks for days out, and laying on entertainment for the owners when they tire of the cars


Talk to Air Harrods (I think they are still running). They used to do this for their high end customers quite often. You basically call them up and say where you want to go and what you want to do and everything is provided in full glorious Harrods expensive style (including private drivers, helicopters, jets and everything else to get you around)...


----------

